# CPA - Financial Accounting and Reporting



## sanjay_nnn (Jan 27, 2017)

Dear Fellow Aspirants,

A month back, I have got the assessment from CPA Australia, that I am supposed to complete 'Financial Accounting and Reporting' exam, for further process. 
I have enrolled and started preparing. Have exam in next 3 weeks.

The FAR material is 550+ pages with lots of theory and accounting cal. problems, I am finding it really tough in preparation.

Request any of my dear fellow aspirants, who have already given this exams:
* How tough is the exam? Is it easy?
* Just reading the study material by CPA FAR is enough?
* Is there a change that we can expect questions from 'quick revision questions' sections?
* Are accounting cal. problems, really tough?

Please help, waiting for your valuable suggestions and experiences.

Thanks a million !! in advance.


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

Subscribing...


----------



## sanjay_nnn (Jan 27, 2017)

Dear Fellow Aspirants,

Anyone who passed 'Financial Accounting and Reporting' exam recently?
* How tough is the exam? Is it easy?
* Just reading the study material by CPA FAR is enough?
* Is there a change that we can expect questions from 'quick revision questions' sections?
* Are accounting cal. problems, really tough?

Please help, waiting for your valuable suggestions and experiences.

Thanks a million !! in advance.


----------



## dip28 (Aug 31, 2015)

sanjay_nnn said:


> Dear Fellow Aspirants,
> 
> Anyone who passed 'Financial Accounting and Reporting' exam recently?
> * How tough is the exam? Is it easy?
> ...


I took the exam last year and cleared.. I just studied for about 2 weeks and all I did was CPA study material. The questions given in the material are really basic level whereas Exam Questions in my case were way above a level compared to them. However if you have completed your M.com or CA Inter may be then you should be quite comfortable. Good luck!


----------



## tarunjindalcs (Feb 21, 2017)

Dear Friend,

Can you please tell me whether this exam is online or how to take this exam if CPA Australia makes it mandatory to clear this exam? I am also in the process of submitting my application with CPA Aus for assessment.


----------



## dip28 (Aug 31, 2015)

tarunjindalcs said:


> Dear Friend,
> 
> Can you please tell me whether this exam is online or how to take this exam if CPA Australia makes it mandatory to clear this exam? I am also in the process of submitting my application with CPA Aus for assessment.


For taking this exam you have to register for it via CPA website, pay the fees and then schedule your exam by choosing your preferred day, date, time and location from the list. Yes its online and you get the result immediately.


----------



## tarunjindalcs (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks for your guidance


----------



## sanjay_nnn (Jan 27, 2017)

Dear Dip28,

Thank you very much for your guidance.

What proportion of Theory MCQs vs A/c problems MCQs can we expect?
What no. of questions (approx) need to be correct to pass the exam?

Thanks
Sanjay


----------



## dip28 (Aug 31, 2015)

sanjay_nnn said:


> Dear Dip28,
> 
> Thank you very much for your guidance.
> 
> ...


Theory vs Numerical problems proportion in the exam would depend on the paper set you get. They generally have multiple versions of the exam and no one knows which one you get.
Correct number of questions for passing the exam again depends on the difficulty level of your paper. They dont specify any percentage but instead give a scaled score from which one cannot ascertain the required passing. Easier the exam more the passing marks required and vice versa.


----------



## sanjay_nnn (Jan 27, 2017)

Dear Fellow Aspirants,

I have cleared foundation exam Financial Accounting and Reporting.

Here are my suggestions/observations:
1) The Study material of CPA Australia is more than enough to clear the exam. I have not purchased/referred any other material. 
2) Exam is not tough at all, but very tricky. Didn't get the same exact questions from those that we have at the chapter end, but are of similar ones.
3) If you have accounts background during your graduation/P.G, then you will find it easy.
4) Theory MCQs : Numerical MCQs ratio(in my case) is 70 : 30.

All the BEST !!!!!!!


----------



## shadyheikal (Oct 25, 2016)

sanjay_nnn said:


> Dear Fellow Aspirants,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats my friend
My name is Shady from Egypt i got a negative assessment by CPA also due to FAR so if you can send me the study material so i can determine if to enroll or not as i'm thinking to send my papers to ICAA because im only short of Accounting Theory and the other part is finished but i dont lnow if its a good idea or not so first i want to know how's the FAR study materials looks like 
If you can send me a message so i can give you my email 
Your help would be highly appreciated
Shady



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Csachdeva (Feb 14, 2017)

It is not allowed to share material. CPA has strict policy regarding this. Kindly follow the same.



shadyheikal said:


> sanjay_nnn said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Fellow Aspirants,
> ...


----------



## sanjay_nnn (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi Shady,

What #Csachdeva said is true, we are strictly not supposed to share the material. Moreover it's 600 pages pdf can't be emailed. Sorry.

All the best


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

I applied for both skilled qualification as well as employment assessment through CPA; for which i got the same result as most of us here. gets; lacking one of the compulsory subject - FAR. Hence, my employment assessment was also not done.

Today, fortunately , i cleared this exam. My query is, now, when i apply for review with my exam result, will they provide me the result for both qualification and employmen

If someone has gone through a similar situation or have knowledge about it, please reply.


----------



## deepalivg (Dec 22, 2015)

Hello,
Can someone please help with FAR practice tests link.
Thanks


----------



## deepalivg (Dec 22, 2015)

Hello,
Can someone help with practice tests link for Financial accounting and reporting

Thanks


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hello,

Congrats!!! can u please share inputs on Task based simulation?

I am planning to give on 2 Sep. any tips how to prepare. I got only CPA FAR guide material. any more study material is required to clear FAR.

Plz guide me .

Thanks in advance.







Shailz said:


> I applied for both skilled qualification as well as employment assessment through CPA; for which i got the same result as most of us here. gets; lacking one of the compulsory subject - FAR. Hence, my employment assessment was also not done.
> 
> Today, fortunately , i cleared this exam. My query is, now, when i apply for review with my exam result, will they provide me the result for both qualification and employmen
> 
> If someone has gone through a similar situation or have knowledge about it, please reply.


----------



## Csachdeva (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi there is no stimulation based questions. You must be confusing with cpa USA. And fYI there is new material updated by cpa if you are registered with them for those who are planning to give exam after sept 1 2017. That is 7th edition of book. And who are planning to appear before 1st Sept are suppose to follow old book. You will not get any material through google or any internet. It is only available at cpa access which you have to buy. Thanks



KETANKATE94 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Congrats!!! can u please share inputs on Task based simulation?
> 
> ...


----------



## Meshach14 (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi,

Has anyone who has written the FAR exam message me. I have some questions I would like to ask.

Thanks


----------



## ashrafkhan83 (Dec 4, 2017)

dip28 said:


> For taking this exam you have to register for it via CPA website, pay the fees and then schedule your exam by choosing your preferred day, date, time and location from the list. Yes its online and you get the result immediately.


Hi Dip,

When i try to enrol, i am directed towards applying for CPA membership which will cost another $164. Can you let me know what is the correct process as i just want to give the FAR foundation course.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

No, you do not have to pay the membership fee. I hope you are logging in with the same id that you used for skill assessment. I did not pay it. Only paid the fee for the FAR exam


----------



## sankav (Jun 29, 2016)

ashrafkhan83 said:


> Hi Dip,
> 
> When i try to enrol, i am directed towards applying for CPA membership which will cost another $164. Can you let me know what is the correct process as i just want to give the FAR foundation course.
> 
> Thanks in Advance!


Hii,

Have you done your Migration assessment with CPA.In case you haven't, then you need to do the assessment first and then enrol for the exam.


----------



## susmita (Mar 25, 2018)

any one recently gave or a planning to give FAR foundation exam?


----------



## PranuDoha (May 8, 2018)

Hi Sanjay,

I am about to submit my CPA Assessment for Migration (Sub Class 189/190).
My Qualifications are as follows:
Degree Name>>> University>>>Year>>>Passing Grade/Class
Bachelors of Commerce (B.Com)>>>Mumbai University>>>	2002>>>First Class
Masters of Commerce (M.Com)>>>Mumbai University>>>2015>>>First Class
Post Graduate Diploma in Financial Management (PGDFM)>>>Mumbai University>>>2015>>>	First Class.
My work experience as an Accountant started in 2005. Will my experience before MCom & PGDFM be counted. If not, can I apply CPA assessment based on my Bachelors to get full 15 points for experience.Will i have to write Financial Accounting & Reporting (FAR) exam to get a positive assessment?
My estimated points are as follows:

Age (38 yrs)=25 points
Education (Bachelors/Masters)=15 points
Experience (8+ yrs)=15 points
English Proficiency (IELTS 7/PTE 65+)= 10 points
Total= 65 points (189 Visa) or 65+5 points =70 points (190 Visa)

Kindly let me know what are my chances of migration & any other information you can provide.

Appreciate your help

Best Regards,


----------



## PranuDoha (May 8, 2018)

sanjay_nnn said:


> Dear Fellow Aspirants,
> 
> I have cleared foundation exam Financial Accounting and Reporting.
> 
> ...


Congrats Sanjay!!!
I have few questions regarding the same. Have posted few queries. Can you please reply.
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## mitsy (May 8, 2018)

Hi All

I got a negative skill assessment because of financial reporting. I need to do a detailed study in Financial Reporting.
If one gives the Financial Reporting paper online via CPA Australia, will we be able to get a positive result in our skill assessment with CPA Australia?


----------



## mitsy (May 8, 2018)

susmita said:


> any one recently gave or a planning to give FAR foundation exam?


I’m planning to give the exams as I need to do further studies in Financial Reporting only to get a positive result. 
Any advice?


----------



## mitsy (May 8, 2018)

susmita said:


> any one recently gave or a planning to give FAR foundation exam?


Since only FAR is required for getting a positive skill assessment, which level of CPA FAR paper needs to be given?
Would Foundation level FAR be more than enough?


----------



## mitsy (May 8, 2018)

mitsy said:


> I’m planning to give the exams as I need to do further studies in Financial Reporting only to get a positive result.
> Any advice?


Since only FAR is required for getting a positive skill assessment, which level of CPA FAR paper needs to be given?
Would Foundation level FAR be more than enough?


----------



## PranuDoha (May 8, 2018)

*Please Help!!*

I am about to submit my CPA Assessment for Migration (Sub Class 189/190).
My Qualifications are as follows:
Degree Name>University>Year>Passing Grade/Class
Bachelors of Commerce (B.Com)>Mumbai University>2002>First Class
Masters of Commerce (M.Com)>Mumbai University>2015>First Class
Post Graduate Diploma in Financial Management (PGDFM)>Mumbai University>2015>First Class.
My work experience as an Accountant started in 2005. Will my experience before MCom & PGDFM be counted. If not, can I apply CPA assessment based on my Bachelors to get full 15 points for experience.Will i have to write Financial Accounting & Reporting (FAR) exam to get a positive assessment?

My estimated points are as follows:
Age=25 points
Education (Bachelors/Masters)=15 points
Experience (8+ yrs)=15 points
English Proficiency (IELTS 7/PTE 65+)= 10 points
Total= 65 points (189 Visa) or 65+5 points =70 points (190 Visa)

Kindly let me know what are my chances of migration & any other information you can provide.

Appreciate your help

Best Regards,[/QUOTE]


----------



## PranuDoha (May 8, 2018)

Please Help!! 
I am about to submit my CPA Assessment for Migration (Sub Class 189/190).

My Qualifications are as follows:

Degree Name>University>Year>Passing Grade/Class

Bachelors of Commerce (B.Com)>Mumbai University>2002>First Class

Masters of Commerce (M.Com)>Mumbai University>2015>First Class

Post Graduate Diploma in Financial Management (PGDFM)>Mumbai University>2015>First Class.

My work experience as an Accountant started in 2005. 
Will my experience before MCom & PGDFM be counted??
If not, can I apply CPA assessment based on my Bachelors to get full 15 points for experience.
Will i have to write Financial Accounting & Reporting (FAR) exam to get a positive assessment??

My estimated points are as follows:
Age=25 points
Education (Bachelors/Masters)=15 points
Experience (8+ yrs)=15 points
English Proficiency (IELTS 7/PTE 65+)= 10 points
Total= 65 points (189 Visa) or 65+5 points =70 points (190 Visa)

Kindly let me know what are my chances of migration & any other information you can provide.

Appreciate your help

Best Regards,[/QUOTE]


----------



## susmita (Mar 25, 2018)

*hi*



mitsy said:


> Since only FAR is required for getting a positive skill assessment, which level of CPA FAR paper needs to be given?
> Would Foundation level FAR be more than enough?


how are you studying? the book is not in detail to be understood


----------



## mitsy (May 8, 2018)

susmita said:


> how are you studying? the book is not in detail to be understood


Well not sure. But I don’t think it would be too tough cause I’m from a CA background only my Final Exam in Group 1 is pending. 
So I’m hoping it won’t be new altogether.
Are you too planning to give your FAR paper?


----------



## susmita (Mar 25, 2018)

yea,,,i have enrolled few days back,,,but not started studying yet,,,,will start soon....currently trying to get an idea how to go through this


----------



## Sushev (Feb 8, 2017)

susmita said:


> yea,,,i have enrolled few days back,,,but not started studying yet,,,,will start soon....currently trying to get an idea how to go through this


Hey there, did you appear for the far test? If not, how are you preparing for the exam?i tried to study from the study guide from cpa but finiding its too difficult to understand the concept from there. Do you have any extra studying material?


----------



## ripitika (May 27, 2018)

Hi susmita i need to ask couple of question about FAR can we discuss in private.


----------



## xaviernathaniel (Jan 14, 2018)

hi ripitka. you can message me in private.


----------



## ripitika (May 27, 2018)

xaviernathaniel said:


> hi ripitka. you can message me in private.


hi have you passed cpa financial accounting & reporting.


----------



## farh (Mar 21, 2018)

susmita said:


> yea,,,i have enrolled few days back,,,but not started studying yet,,,,will start soon....currently trying to get an idea how to go through this


When did you schedule your exam for? 

Can we choose our own date or do we have to sit along with CPA students?


----------



## xaviernathaniel (Jan 14, 2018)

farh said:


> When did you schedule your exam for?
> 
> Can we choose our own date or do we have to sit along with CPA students?


Hey you can choose your own date but atleast 3days in advance from your planned date. In India you have a lot of test centers to choose from. you can message me for more details.


----------



## ashrafkhan83 (Dec 4, 2017)

Shailz said:


> I applied for both skilled qualification as well as employment assessment through CPA; for which i got the same result as most of us here. gets; lacking one of the compulsory subject - FAR. Hence, my employment assessment was also not done.
> 
> Today, fortunately , i cleared this exam. My query is, now, when i apply for review with my exam result, will they provide me the result for both qualification and employmen
> 
> If someone has gone through a similar situation or have knowledge about it, please reply.


Hi Shailz,

Even i cleared the exam last week. Can you please share the process forward. I emailed mais.assesment last week with my results but they havent replied yet.


----------



## Alisatti (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi
Can anyone please guide me for the exam .
How difficult it is. 
I have booked the exam on 15 of Oct in melbourne.


----------



## arkind13 (Jan 27, 2018)

ashrafkhan83 said:


> Shailz said:
> 
> 
> > I applied for both skilled qualification as well as employment assessment through CPA; for which i got the same result as most of us here. gets; lacking one of the compulsory subject - FAR. Hence, my employment assessment was also not done.
> ...


First you get positive assessment for education and than you can apply for experience. After clearing the exam it took approximately 10 days for CPA to give positive assessment for education. Another 2 weeks after that for experience assessment.


----------



## arkind13 (Jan 27, 2018)

Alisatti said:


> Hi
> Can anyone please guide me for the exam .
> How difficult it is.
> I have booked the exam on 15 of Oct in melbourne.


If you're working in an accounting background it would be pretty simple. Just make sure to study the bookit has enough material. Answer all the questions after the chapter and even at the end of it. Concentrate on the first 2 chapters as they carry high weightage. 
During my exam I felt the exam questions were simpler than the ones in the book. Passing marks in my case was 68% and I passed by a good margin by only studying the book.


----------



## Alisatti (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi, 
Am facing alot of diffculty. I do have a basic accounting background. Some of the questions in the modules are very difficult. Can please give me some guidance. 
Am in a very desperate situation 
My email is <*SNIP*>


----------



## Alisatti (Aug 13, 2018)

Can you also tell me that some questions are very lengthy for calculating


----------



## Alisatti (Aug 13, 2018)

And lastly what is the proportion of theoretical vs Numerical


----------



## Alisatti (Aug 13, 2018)

And have you given ur test in MELBOURNE


----------



## arkind13 (Jan 27, 2018)

Alisatti said:


> And have you given ur test in MELBOURNE


The exam format is not fixed and varies. Ideally, you the ratio of theory : practical should be 60:40.
I felt that the questions in the exam were simpler than those found in the Module.
I would suggest you to concentrate more on Modules with higher percentage points. In my case I just concentrated on 3 Modules and was still able to pass the exam with a good margin. Remember to attempt all questions in your exam as it does not carry (-) ve marking.


----------



## kazi.nusrah (May 21, 2018)

Hiii need *ur* help guys.... 
i got review from CPA that i need to give FAR exams if i *wan* to proceed further with assessment.. can *any1* tell me *wat* *u* people did or started *d* process *wen* *u* were in similar situation..
How to register *fr* *d* *examz*?? 
*Wat* is *d* deadline or timelimit to *giv* *d* exam??
*Wat* is *d* syallabus to study??
*D* paper pattern??
Passing marks required to clear *d* *examz*??
Fees structure??
Were *r* *d* *examz* conducted?? 
Please guys do revert me as i need to revert to CPA and even prepare *fr* *d* *examz*..
*Thks* alot in advance

*No textspeak please - see "Language" here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## arkind13 (Jan 27, 2018)

kazi.nusrah said:


> Hiii need *ur* help guys....
> i got review from CPA that i need to give FAR exams if i *wan* to proceed further with assessment.. can *any1* tell me *wat* *u* people did or started *d* process *wen* *u* were in similar situation..
> How to register *fr* *d* *examz*??
> *Wat* is *d* deadline or timelimit to *giv* *d* exam??
> ...


If you got you skills assessment done, just call cpa and ask them the steps required to register for CPA. I don't remember the exact place on the site where I registered. But, I remember registering first and than after couple of days they opened the link for me to register for FAR exams.
Exam is online and you've to clear within one year of registration. Exams are conducted by Pearson so mostly it would be the same centres where you appeared for you pte.
Passing marks vary and are dependent on the ease of your exams. They're usually between 60-70%.
All the study materials you woulf get once you register and it is enough if you just study those.
I took 7 weeks as I studied only in weekends but you'll find members here who have passes exam with only 2 weeks of study. Exam pattern would be apprx 40 practical and 60 theory.


----------



## Alisatti (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi,
The syllabus is on the CPA website.
https://www.cpaaustralia.com.au/cpa-program/foundation-exams
Click FAR there will be a book 8th Eidition. Thats all the syllabus 

Brother did u had an accounting background 
Any suggestions about the preparation. I am trying to do it its very diffcult


----------



## kazi.nusrah (May 21, 2018)

Thks buddy


----------



## kazi.nusrah (May 21, 2018)

arkind13 said:


> if you got you skills assessment done, just call cpa and ask them the steps required to register for cpa. I don't remember the exact place on the site where i registered. But, i remember registering first and than after couple of days they opened the link for me to register for far exams.
> Exam is online and you've to clear within one year of registration. Exams are conducted by pearson so mostly it would be the same centres where you appeared for you pte.
> Passing marks vary and are dependent on the ease of your exams. They're usually between 60-70%.
> All the study materials you woulf get once you register and it is enough if you just study those.
> I took 7 weeks as i studied only in weekends but you'll find members here who have passes exam with only 2 weeks of study. Exam pattern would be apprx 40 practical and 60 theory.


within how much time are the results available of far exams


----------



## arkind13 (Jan 27, 2018)

kazi.nusrah said:


> within how much time are the results available of far exams


Immediately. As soon as you finish your exam; you'll be given the result by the coordinator.


----------



## kazi.nusrah (May 21, 2018)

arkind13 said:


> Immediately. As soon as you finish your exam; you'll be given the result by the coordinator.


What about the difficulty level of this exam..
Thank you so much for your cooperation


----------



## arkind13 (Jan 27, 2018)

kazi.nusrah said:


> arkind13 said:
> 
> 
> > Immediately. As soon as you finish your exam; you'll be given the result by the coordinator.
> ...


Difficulty levels vary from exam to exam. Normally the pass percentage is 60-70%. There are 100 mcq's with no negative marking. The given study material is enough to pass and you don't have to refer to anything extra. Make sure to answer all the questions after each module and also the ones at the end. 
Keep an eye on the weightage of each module and plan accordingly.


----------



## kazi.nusrah (May 21, 2018)

arkind13 said:


> Difficulty levels vary from exam to exam. Normally the pass percentage is 60-70%. There are 100 mcq's with no negative marking. The given study material is enough to pass and you don't have to refer to anything extra. Make sure to answer all the questions after each module and also the ones at the end.
> Keep an eye on the weightage of each module and plan accordingly.


Thanks alott buddy..


----------



## komal.ali (Dec 28, 2018)

*Congrates*



sanjay_nnn said:


> Dear Fellow Aspirants,
> 
> I have cleared foundation exam Financial Accounting and Reporting.
> 
> ...



Many Congratulations on passing the paper. I am glad that you asked the question and then posted your result and suggestions. I am also appearing in the same paper in 2 weeks and will post my status too. Thanks


----------



## VertikaKaul (Jun 25, 2018)

Hello All,

I have a questing related to registration for exam.

1. Do I need to become a member of CPA to give exam and pay membership fee also ?
2. What is the approx total fee for FAR paper ?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shahar (Jan 29, 2019)

What are core subjects by CPA for general accountant positive assessment?
Please help


----------



## kazi.nusrah (May 21, 2018)

mitsy said:


> I’m planning to give the exams as I need to do further studies in Financial Reporting only to get a positive result.
> Any advice?


today i gave cpa foundation exam of FAR. i scored 521 and required was 540.
can i sit again for the exam??
what is the procedure.
how many attempts are there??
please guide me as i need to clear this exam to proceed with my assessment procedure..


----------



## Rusiru91 (Aug 16, 2018)

Anyone doing CPA here? Im thinking of starting it this July?


----------



## farh (Mar 21, 2018)

kazi.nusrah said:


> today i gave cpa foundation exam of FAR. i scored 521 and required was 540.
> can i sit again for the exam??
> what is the procedure.
> how many attempts are there??
> please guide me as i need to clear this exam to proceed with my assessment procedure..


4 attempts are allowed. You can give again after one month. You'll have to pay the fee and book exam.


----------



## Alone (Apr 25, 2017)

*Equations*

Hi all,
Do I have to memorize any equations?
I am so confused about the practical part of the test.
Any help please?
Thanx.


----------



## mitsy (May 8, 2018)

Alone said:


> Hi all,
> Do I have to memorize any equations?
> I am so confused about the practical part of the test.
> Any help please?
> Thanx.


Hi

The equation/formula is available at all times during the exam. However you should try and remember them as it saves time opening the formula tab. Thanks.


----------



## smmammen (Apr 4, 2018)

I had applied for skilled assessment through CAANZ for Management Accountant (221112) on 05/12/2018 through an agency.
But I've got a negative skill assessment stating that

Assessment Details
Your Bachelor of Commerce from Mahatma Gandhi University and Master of Business Administration
from Sikkim Manipal University, India are assessed as comparable to at least the level of an Australian
Bachelor degree based on the Australian Government, Department of Education and Training (formerly
AEl-NOOSR) guidelinesi.
Your educational qualifications have been recognised as being comparable to at least an Australian
Bachelor degree for the purpose of awarding points under the General Skilled Migrations points test.
Although your qualifications are recognized, they are assessed as not suitable for migration to Australia
under your nominated occupation classification. This is because not all of the competency areas have
been studied in your degree, or have not been covered in sufficient depth.

You are required to pass subjects that will sufficiently cover the following competency areas mandatory
for your nominated occupation. The required area is:
0 Financial Accounting 8. Reporting
The following competency area is also outstanding but not mandatory for the nominated occupation:
0 Audit & Assurance



Earlier as i wanted to do the CPA course i had sent my documents to CPA Australia and they provided me recognition as below.


RECOGNITION GRANTED

Based upon your information we can recognize the following:
Foundation Exams
Economics and Markets [Met]
Foundations of Accounting [Met]
Fundamentals of Business Law [Met]
Business Finance [Met]
*Financial Accounting and Reporting [Met]*
Management Accounting [Met]


I'm now confused with regard to which course of action i should take.
a) Apply for assessment via other assessing bodies like CPA/IPA)
or
b) Should I change my nominated occupation as they have mentioned that i have outstanding competency in Audit & Assurance if so which will be most appropriate?
or
c) Do i write any exam? if so which
or
d) do i contact my university to provide further clarification?

Please someone provide me with some guidance.. my agent is absolute crap.. just a document forwarding company..they seem to be as lost as me


----------



## nishit9737 (Apr 13, 2018)

Hi,

I am also planning to give the exams of FAR, can you please suggest me what i need to do ? What type of questions are asked in exam ?


----------

